# Red bumps in ears



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

My 12 week old pup has had little red bumps inside her ears for a few days now. Don't know what it is =/ I just got some ear cleaner from a friend and cleaned inside her ears today. Here are some pics


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

bumping this back up because of my health and nutrition info dump. Sorry


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

MSK said:


> bumping this back up because of my health and nutrition info dump. Sorry


What is bumping? Sorry new to forums -_-


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It means commenting on it so it appears as a new post. MSK is right lol I logged on to tons of pages and didn't see this one lol

Could be a pimple, or a bug bite? I am not sure what it is to be honest. There is a great ear cleaning thread check it out before putting anything else in your pups ears. I'll look for it


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well this details ear infections but I'm
Pretty sure you can use it just as a cleaner for the ear area. I'm
On my phone but what I can tell from the pics it doesn't look bad. Could be an allergy, I would just watch it and see if they start to appear elsewhere. Are the ear canals red or just the bumps?

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be a pimple, ingrown hair, or something else that I am sure it has a name. The most important thing is it looks just fine and I wouldn't mess with it. My dog have had similar things in the past and they always go away quickly. Unless it gets worse your dogs body will take care of it!


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

ames said:


> It means commenting on it so it appears as a new post. MSK is right lol I logged on to tons of pages and didn't see this one lol
> 
> Could be a pimple, or a bug bite? I am not sure what it is to be honest. There is a great ear cleaning thread check it out before putting anything else in your pups ears. I'll look for it


Ohh gotcha!

Hm.. She's had a bump on top of her head and right by her nose. They were reddish I think. One on top of her head dried and flaked off now it's a tiny bald spot  looks like one by nose is drying up and turning white now. Bumps on ears have stayed same though. She will scratch her ears and sides sometimes. I saw a ear cleaning video on YouTube. Said to fill ear canal and rub canal which is deep in there until I hear smacking sound then wipe as much as I can and let her shake. I tried to do so but it was tough she was very squirmy.

I'm gonna try to make an appt by next week for her first exam and hopefully I'll find out what the bumps are! My first guess was pimples tho


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> It could be a pimple, ingrown hair, or something else that I am sure it has a name. The most important thing is it looks just fine and I wouldn't mess with it. My dog have had similar things in the past and they always go away quickly. Unless it gets worse your dogs body will take care of it!


Oh good I was worried... Kinda scared it might of been an ear infection or allergies. If it gets worst I'll definitely get her checked for it!


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

ames said:


> Well this details ear infections but I'm
> Pretty sure you can use it just as a cleaner for the ear area. I'm
> On my phone but what I can tell from the pics it doesn't look bad. Could be an allergy, I would just watch it and see if they start to appear elsewhere. Are the ear canals red or just the bumps?
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html


Yikes. Just the bumps were red. 2-3 days ago I saw one mark looked like a scab from being scratched. But only one of them seemed like a scratch rest look similar to pimples or something else =\


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay I don't think it looks bad at all. I would hold off as well Id your going to a vet like PK said messing with it might mess with it more lol. How old is your pup?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I just wanted you I see that thread cause it's a old one to have handy not because I thought your pup had an infection. Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

ames said:


> Yay I don't think it looks bad at all. I would hold off as well Id your going to a vet like PK said messing with it might mess with it more lol. How old is your pup?


I saw a tinnnny bit of like brown wax so thought I'd try to clean it to prevent something =\ she's 12 weeks as of today!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogs are just like us sometimes they get small bumps as long as it the ear base is not red or inflamed. A big indicator is if it's bothering the dog. That means something is really going on. BTW your pup is super cute!


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> Dogs are just like us sometimes they get small bumps as long as it the ear base is not red or inflamed. A big indicator is if it's bothering the dog. That means something is really going on. BTW your pup is super cute!


Thank U! ^_^ I'll keep an eye on that part too!


----------

